# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install >  مشکل امنیتی فایل خروجی inno setup

## thinkpad

سلام . متاسفانه فایل setup که با برنامه innosetup ساخته میشه خیلی راحت آنپک میشه و سورس setup و فایلهای داخل آن لو میره . چطوری میشه از فایل خروجی حفاظت کرد تا آنپک نشه . دوستی گفت باید رمز گذاشته بشه من این کار رو انجام دادم ولی نتیجه نداشت . یکی از سایتهای معروف دانلود نرم افزار وطنی فایل مودیفای شده دانلود منیجر رو حقاظت کرده  . ممنون میشم اونایی که تجربه اینکار رو دارن جواب بدن .

----------


## pe32_64

> سلام . متاسفانه فایل setup که با برنامه innosetup ساخته میشه خیلی راحت آنپک میشه و سورس setup و فایلهای داخل آن لو میره . چطوری میشه از فایل خروجی حفاظت کرد تا آنپک نشه . دوستی گفت باید رمز گذاشته بشه من این کار رو انجام دادم ولی نتیجه نداشت . یکی از سایتهای معروف دانلود نرم افزار وطنی فایل مودیفای شده دانلود منیجر رو حقاظت کرده  . ممنون میشم اونایی که تجربه اینکار رو دارن جواب بدن .


این یک راهش هست:
https://jrsoftware.org/ishelp/index....tup_encryption

بهتر اینکه  به جای Inno Setup  از NSIS  استفاده کنی.

----------

